# Which Chopin piece to start with?



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello,

I am currently 15 years old and I've started playing piano since about 4,5 years ago. I have piano lessons each week for 30 minutes. It is not on a music school, but I learn piano with a private teacher who is a friend of ours. I had never thought I'd like classical music, but a few months ago I came across a piece by Chopin (It was Nocturne Op.55 No. 1) and since then I became more and more interested in classical piano music.

Now which piece by Chopin is good to start with, considering I have 30 minutes of lesson time each week for about 4,5 years? Any help is very much appreciated!

_Two weeks ago I started practicing and memorizing Waltz No. 19 Op. Posth in A-minor all by myself, and its looking (and sounding :lol pretty good, but I keep getting stuck on the E-minor arpeggio (can't play it fast). Maybe I should ask my teacher._

*English isn't my native language, so if you ever were to find a mistake you know why.*


----------



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

I see threads here with 50+ replies which are posted 2 minutes ago, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Smikkelbeer said:


> I see threads here with 50+ replies which are posted 2 minutes ago, am I doing something wrong?


Wait a while. We have some fine piano teachers here on TC. I'm sure you will get some feedback soon!

I find your English excellent, by the way!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm a piano teacher (and I try my best to be a "fine" one! ) When introducing an intermediate student to Chopin's music, I often assign his Cantabile, Op. 84. It's one of his easier pieces and it's quite short, and it's a good way of getting to know his style before moving on to the larger works. Here's a video of it, synchronized with the score:






Other intermediate-level Chopin pieces include:

Prelude in E Minor, Op. 28 No. 4
Prelude in B Minor, Op. 28 No. 6
Nocturne in E Minor, Op. 72 No. 1
Mazurka in F Major, Op. 68, No. 3

Hope this helps. Good luck with your Chopin studies!


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

A very warm welcome. As you've been told before there are some piano teachers Who can help you in this matter. I just can tell I love the nocturnes. Enjoy Your piano and your youth.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

You could actually try his Nocturne Op. 55, No. 1 if you wanted, maybe. I'm not exactly a great pianist, but I like sight-reading piano music, and as I recall, for the most part, that piece wasn't too difficult technically. At least nowhere near the difficulty of the Fantaisie-Impromptu, which I don't think I'll ever be able to play, haha.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Today is Chopin's birthday!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

30 min is not enough....why not at least 45? because Chopin and other composers' pieces would take at least half of your lesson just to listen from the beginning till the end. well, supposing your teacher doesn't listen to it from the beginning till the end every time and it's all right, but still 30 min in my opinion is too short for an intermediate level. 30 min is a beginner time , for little kids, isn't it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> 30 min is not enough....why not at least 45? because Chopin and other composers' pieces would take at least half of your lesson just to listen from the beginning till the end. well, supposing your teacher doesn't listen to it from the beginning till the end every time and it's all right, but still 30 min in my opinion is too short for an intermediate level. 30 min is a beginner time , for little kids, isn't it?


Well said, and if you O.P is confident he can play all.
Start with what Bettina says though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Today is Chopin's birthday!


Sharp observation! :cheers:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chopin was indifferent to Beethoven, likely a very good thing. Anyway, happy birthday!


----------



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I'm a piano teacher (and I try my best to be a "fine" one! ) When introducing an intermediate student to Chopin's music, I often assign his Cantabile, Op. 84. It's one of his easier pieces and it's quite short, and it's a good way of getting to know his style before moving on to the larger works. Here's a video of it, synchronized with the score:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try the Cantabile. Maybe it's a good "sample" of Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2 because of the left hand movement. Thanks!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Try one of the polonaises, perhaps. I remember playing at least one of those by Chopin in my intermediate piano days.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Smikkelbeer said:


> Thank you all for your replies!


Did you decide where to start?


----------

